# Cleaning The Comforter



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

After the weekend at the beach and sand getting everywhere, including the beds courtesy of the dog, we need to clean the comforter that came with the OB on the queen bed. It states "Dry Clean Only" which can be a hassle every time we need to clean not to mention costly.

So, what have you done to clean it? Can you wash it? Does Dryel work on a delicate cycle work?

Any alternatives to dry cleaning will make the DW very happy.

Paul


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

We took ours to a dry cleaners. The only problem is the backing is REAL cheap material and tears very easy so I would be afraid a washing machine would tear it up. Long term I would like to get a nicer better made one that matches the interier.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

First thing I did when I got it was throw it in the trash and get a coverlet that was more substantial to keep you warm, be more comfortable, and would wash in the home washing machine.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Don't take it to the drycleaners!
Dmichaelis's dw took hers in after their dog piddled on it and it came back in ruins. The cleaners are paying to replace it...I think she said it was around $165.00









We replaced ours with a nice coverlet and have the original spread in a large protector bag to put it back on if we ever decide to sell.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry can't help, we always take the ones from a new rig and put them away and buy a standard one for our use. Then I put the factory one on when we've sold the trailers.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't put it in the dryer on a high setting. We did that with our comforter from the Srpingdale, it had the same cheap backing. The washer didn't tear it up but the dryer melted the backing. 
Oops... We will not do that with this one.

We're in the same predicament. Although I am not recommending it, I think I might try washing on gentle cycle with a mild detergent and line drying. Like you have said, dry cleaning can get rather costly and it may end up getting ruined anyway. Let us know what you end up doing.

Wendy


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I washed ours in cold water and line dried. Turned out fine. Now they're in those huge ziploc bags in storage. I loved the way they looked when the beds were made, but decided to go the easy way out and we just use sleeping bags for the kids and a comforter on the queen slide.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input. I'm a little hesitant to take it to a dry cleaners due to the lousy manufacturing of it.

After 2 trips, we've decided to toss the sheets completely and go to sleeping bags on the bunks and two bags zipped together on the queen. However, DW wants to keep the comforter on for looks for when the sleeping bags are put away.

I think we may try the Dryel on a delicate cycle and see what happens. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Paul


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Whatever you do, don't put it in the dryer on a high setting. We did that with our comforter from the Srpingdale, it had the same cheap backing. The washer didn't tear it up but the dryer melted the backing.
> Oops... We will not do that with this one.
> 
> We're in the same predicament. Although I am not recommending it, I think I might try washing on gentle cycle with a mild detergent and line drying. Like you have said, dry cleaning can get rather costly and it may end up getting ruined anyway. Let us know what you end up doing.
> ...


I hear ya..
My DW melted ours in the dryer, like a styrofoam cup on the campfire..


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Put it in a big green trash bag and put it away for when/if we sell it. Used a comfortor from home until I crocheted my own.

Linda


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Try cold water, gentle, and line dry.

We too took the comforter off, and stored it. I had a bed topper I had made for thenPopup, just moved it to the Outback.

No more worries about the comforter.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have done ours in the washer on delicate cycle and lined dry
so far so good

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We only use ours in between trips...so Puff looks good when her visitors come calling (and we want to show her off). We'll likely do that until it needs to be cleaned and then replace it with a good looking washable one. I do kinda like the idea of packing it away for a future TT sale...but since we never plan to sell Puff....it would just be one more thing in the attic to forget we have


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ibought my camper barely used but wanted the thing washed...so I washed it on gentle with woolite and dried it "air only" twice...and it looks brand new...and we keep it put away and use a coverlet.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

DW decided that she was going to just wash it on the delicate "hand wash" cycle. We both figured if it got ruined then no big deal. Anyways it is now washed and looks great. We decided to line dry as opposed to the dryer due to a couple of comments about drying.

Thanks to all for the input, another problem solved!

Paul


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Washed it 3 times. Delicate cycle, cold water, low dryer. It faded a little but still looks good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Sorry can't help, we always take the ones from a new rig and put them away and buy a standard one for our use. Then I put the factory one on when we've sold the trailers.


Ditto


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I'm a little hesitant to take it to a dry cleaners due to the lousy manufacturing of it.
> 
> After 2 trips, we've decided to toss the sheets completely and go to sleeping bags on the bunks and two bags zipped together on the queen. However, DW wants to keep the comforter on for looks for when the sleeping bags are put away.
> 
> ...


Isn't this something you use in the dryer?

Whatever you do ... DON'T put it in the dryer even on super low.
The backing is too cheap.

I washed and dryed on super low and it still melted the backing.

Now I just wash it on gentle and line dry. (learned the hard way)









my original post when it happened to me...

MaeJae


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

I never thought of replacing, or laundering problems with the comforter, so off to Walmart! They had some very pretty neutral reversable coverlets. The full/queen was plenty big for queen slide. Also took your advise on the temperpedic 3" foam pad. The king was perfect fit sideways for the length and only had to trim 19" off the side.


----------

